# MZ week



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a fun week and put a little more deer meat in the freezer.

We designated Friday morning as doe day and each of us took a doe early in the morning.

This buck walked by my doe just a few minutes after taking her.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice shots,kim.with gun and camera both.
you sure seem to have deer "heaven" down there


----------



## psychobubba (Mar 2, 2006)

congrats on the doe  that buck will be nice next year :!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, he is one of many what I call medium bucks that I saw numerous times this year. If he made it through the last of MZ season should be pretty decent next year. He was leaving the property the last I saw him on Friday morning.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

lundy cograts on the doe and that is a cool pic you took...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a few more pics from the week.

This is just one view from one of my new box locations. I thought it was pretty there Saturday morning. It was my first time hunting this new box









This new box drew some attention from one of the local residents. He came VERY close to my window to have a look see many times during the day








Almost busted taking the pic. She went back to eating after a LONG staredown








There are three does bedded in this picture, can you find them?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My bad, this is the pic where she saw something she didn't like.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice pics,looks like you had fun! What type box you use? Want to look into some thing like that,climbing in and out of tree stands is getting a little old.Or is it me?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I build the hunting boxes, some are up on stilts some are just on the ground and mobile. They are only effective for gun hunting and I set them at least 100 yds from where I expect to take a deer. The resident deer get used to them very quickly. You can tell when a non resident deer comes through, they really check out the box. The land I hunt is a working cattle farm, they are used to stuff sitting around. Many of my boxes are just sitting right out in the middle of a field with no cover at all, they work great. I also am too old to climb treestands anymore. I enjoy being able to sit comfortably all day in one spot, the boxes allow me to do that.

These boxes allow us to get in before daylight and we do not leave them until dark. It really isn't that we have any more deer on our property than any of the adjoining properties but they are MUCH less pressured and go about their normal routines much more than other places. We have at least 1/2 of the property(woods) that I keep as off limits during the gun seasons. We move as little as possible in the least disruptive way possible. The boxes help reduce scent and keep us from getting busted by close in deer. This all adds up to seeing a bunch of deer and many of them almost daily.

Here are a couple of examples


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome pictures!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

Looks like a great property to hunt on...  

I know I had a blast during muzzy season this year also, actually starting to like muzzleloader season better then gun thats for sure.

I made the picture bigger I think I see 2 of the deer for sure, not so sure on the 3rd one, but here is my guess....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very close. I blew the picture up and marked them. The third (middle) deer would be impossible if I had not watched them bed down and she has the shine from the sun on her back


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for sharing...looks like you have a great set up down there.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics Kim
Its great to be out there with other things on your mind beside harvesting 
It makes it so much more fun and memorable

geowol


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome pictures Lundy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Really cool pictures Lundy, thanks for sharing.


----------

